# So many questions!



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

>  and have so many questions!

On occasion at Beesource, we have a "_2 for the price of 1_" sale on answers. On those days, you get 2 answers for every question you ask! :lookout:


----------



## ahahn147 (Apr 10, 2013)

We have had a cold snap for the last 3 days. Friday should be warm enough to open the hive and see what is going on. I peeked in about a week ago and I had 4 drone cells. A local beekeepr said it was not good to have them so early. We got a late star last year, May 18. My bottom super (I keep mediums) is a mess. The frames were not straight and the bees have connected them all together. I dont really know what is going on in there. They filled 3 mediums and made it through the winter. The middle has brood on the inside frames and honey on the outside 2 and the top one has 2 frames of honey on each side. There are a lot of bees. The bee guy thinks I should split it. I have my new hive ready, but no queen. I would like them to make their own queen. Do I have to move the new hive a zillion miles away? I have seen videos of people who have queen cells just separate the hives and then when the new girl hatches all is well. I did not see any queen cells last week, but did not rip that bottom super apart. I dont really know what my next step is...any suggestions?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
Its only as complicated as you choose to make it.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This page from Michael Bush discuss a variety of options for you to consider with regard to splitting your hive:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beessplits.htm


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Lots of good help to be found here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

